# Modern Day Tech manuals



## Micdrow (Jul 4, 2007)

Below are a couple of links to modern day Technical manuals of the US.

Army Field Manuals

us army field manuals

Army Intelligence and Security Doctrine

Air Force Intelligence and Security Doctrine

US Marines - United States Marine Corps - USMC Manuals
Navy Documents

Enjoy and Happy 4th of July!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Avn-Tech (Jan 8, 2009)

Micdrow,

You can find most current military manuals online at:

https://www.logsa.army.mil/etms 

Some manuals will require you to be authorized access, but most manuals are available to the public.

Enjoy
Avn-Tech

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 13, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Below are a couple of links to modern day Technical manuals of the US.
> 
> Army Field Manuals
> 
> ...


Post WW2 Aircraft:





Manual Index - Post WW2


Aero L-39 Albatros Aeronca L-16 Aérospatiale-BAC Concorde Antonov An-2 Annushka "Annie" Avro Vulcan B Mk1 Avro Vulcan B Mk2 Boeing 707-720 Boeing 737 Boeing 747 Boeing 747 Boeing 757 Boeing 767Boeing AH-64 Apache Boeing B-47 StratoJet Boeing B-52 Stratofortress Boeing CH-47 Chinook Bristol Type...



www.ww2aircraft.net




Ukraine Antonov An-26 AFM, AMM(SRM included), WDM, SDS, CMM, TSM and IPC:





Ukraine 1960s Antonov An-26 public AFM, AMM, SRM, WDM, SDS, CMM, TSM and IPC, plus photographer version An-30 AMM in ATA chapters


An-26 is an old light transporter which could just transport a 4-ton Humvee for 2000km, was developed by Antonov in early 1960s, widely used in Russia and Ukraine. It has been out of production from Soviet Union era and planned to be replaced by An-32. An-26 is the aft-door modification of...



ww2aircraft.net




P&W JT8D/Volvo RM8 Engine Early version Maintenance Manuals with ipc, and early AL-31 engine 1980s manual and partial drawing - for non-profrofitable historic ref:





P&W JT8D/Volvo RM8 Engine 1960s Early version Maintenance Manuals with ipc, and early AL-31 engine 1980s manual and partial drawing


JT8D was researched by the P&W company and was fashioned in 1960s, being used by many early jets at that time, including Douglas DC-9, French Dassault Mercure, and later Sweden Saab-37 fighter, Boeing 737-200 etc, most of which were in fashion in 1960s, but begun to retire in 1990s, most of...



ww2aircraft.net




1960s Early Soviet Turbofan tech Engine NK-8 and D30 maintenance manuals and illustrated parts catalogue ( IPC ), for historical ref only:





1960s Early Soviet Turbofan tech Engine NK-8 and D30 maintenance manuals and illustrated parts catalogue ( IPC ), for historical ref only


NK-8 and D-30 jet engines are early LOW-BYPASS Soviet turbofan engines for passenger jets, which were developed and used in 1960. They're all low-bypass early turbofan engines developed by USSR in 1960s, with similar tech and performance with American JT3D and JT8D engines. NK-8 and D-30 engines...



ww2aircraft.net




Retired Douglas DC-9-30 Passenger Jet POH(FCOM), AMM, WDM, IPC, and Retired MD-90 SRM for historical non-profitable ref only:





Retired Douglas DC-9-30 Passenger Jet POH(FCOM), AMM, WDM, IPC, original SRM+NDT, and Retired MD-90 SRM and NDT


Douglas DC-9-30 were fairly old jets widely used in the world for passenger carrying FROM 1965, but due to DC-9's old design of engines caused economical problems, DC-9 stopped production in 1980s, and finally its passenger viarant were out of commercial service in 2014. DC-9-30 series used JT8D...



ww2aircraft.net




Lockheed F-104 AFM, AMM of different systems with government-released weapon operation and maintenance manuals, SRM, and IPC manuals thread:





Lockheed F-104 AFM, AMM of different systems with government-released weapon operation and maintenance manuals, SRM, and IPC manuals thread


Lockheed F-104 AFM, AMM of different systemms, SRM, and IPC manuals, thanks to @superkeith1872 Lockheed F-104 was a fantastic M2.0 fighter, whose skill was climbing and turning to attack rapidly for the first time, not flying in a circle. General Characteristics: Crew: 1 Length: 54 ft 8 in...



ww2aircraft.net




Convair F-106 Delta Dart AFM, AMM, IPC, SRM Manuals, released on public websites.:





Convair F-106 Delta Dart AFM, AMM, IPC, SRM with government-released weapon Manuals, released on public websites.


Equipped with advanced computer system connected with SAGE and embedded missile bay and had a capability of supercruising without afterburner, Convair F-106 Delta Dart was the best fighter in 1960s. Its Y-shaped air inlet as well as its embedded missile bay, making it a great potential to be...



ww2aircraft.net




Digitalized Aircraft radio ARC-201 operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram and ipc - government public release:





Digitalized Aircraft radio ARC-201 operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram and ipc - government public release


Communication range: >50km on the ground. Function: Both voice data and digital file data The video set didn't include earphones, for crew earphone station manual, refer to: VIC-1 including earphone and controller om&repair manual(including wdm) as well as ipc - government public release...



ww2aircraft.net




Modern Jet Fight public-availble Tactical Manuals:





Modern Jet Fight public-availble Tactical Manuals


Public-released modern Jet Fighter's 6 Fight tactic manuals in the attachments. Extra-Added manuals: Basic plane public tactic manuals are in this folder: https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?code=kZr8X2VZVAC8fjy0WbFWvsNtEsQS9ugtt6bX alternate link with access code 1234...



ww2aircraft.net




20mm M97 and 7.62mm Minigun gatling gun with turrent manuals with ipc and diagrams1981 - government public released:





20mm M97 and 7.62mm Minigun gatling gun with turrent manuals with ipc and diagrams1981 - government public released


20mm M97 gatling gun with turrent manuals with ipc and diagrams1981 including ammunition - government public released It could be used with helmet aiming system whose liberated manuals are here: helmet aiming System manuals on AH-1 including maintenance manual and IPC - Government public...



ww2aircraft.net




Soviet SA-18 short range air defence missle operator and maintenance manual:





Soviet SA-18 and 9K35 short range air defence missle operator and maintenance manual


SA-18 operator and maintenance manual including theory of operation reproduced from other public website, sharing only for interest and with no profit. SA-18 of the Soviet Union shares a similar theory of operation with FIM-92, and plays a role like FIM-92 stringer in US army. Range: 5km...



ww2aircraft.net




Army Fuze manual approved for public release - including HEAT fuze and 40-mm PROXIMITY FUZE:





Army Fuze manual approved for public release - including HEAT fuze and 40-mm PROXIMITY FUZE


Army Fuze manual approved for public release - including HEAT fuze and 40-mm PROXIMITY FUZE, Sharing for free. Please download the following pdf attachment:



ww2aircraft.net




GE T700-701C Turboshaft Army Repair Manual and IPC - Used on UH-60 Blackhawk: Approved for public release, Distribution is unlimited





GE T700-701C Turboshaft Army Repair Manual and IPC - Used on UH-60 Blackhawk: Approved for public release, Distribution is unlimited


GE T700-701C Tueboshaft Army Repair Manual and IPC. Army Repair manual and Illustrated parts catalogue on public websites. DISTRIBUTION STATEMENT A: Approved for public release; distribution is unlimited. Please download the following 3 pdf attachments:



ww2aircraft.net




Honeywell Jet and turbine helicopter 60KVA APU&GPU with turbine engine mm & ipc - Approved for public release, distribution is unlimited:





Honeywell Jet and turbine helicopter 60KVA APU&GPU with turbine engine mm & ipc - Approved for public release, distribution is unlimited


Weight:60kg, horsepower:60kva continuious. Honeywell Jet and turbine helicopter 60KVA APU&GPU with turbine engine mm & ipc - Approved for public release, distribution is unlimited. Could be used for UH-60, AH-1, AH-64, CH-47, C-12, UH-1 to start their turbine engines, its horsepower is also...



ww2aircraft.net





Mil-8 manuals - in English





Mil-8 manuals - in English


While the scanner is grinding away I will drop a couple of items in here. The first is a pdf of an article at RCAF Doesn't Like To Admit it flew Russian Mil-17-V5s on the Canadian Air Force use of Mil-8/17 helicopters. The Mil-17 is a version of the Mil-8MTV I was going to link to ATA 100 -...



ww2aircraft.net




1970s Early Digital Weather Radar AlliedSignal RDS81 Historical Operator, Install and Maintenance Manual including wiring diagram:





1970s Early Digital Weather Radar AlliedSignal RDS81 Historical Operator, Install and Maintenance Manual including wiring diagram


RDS-81 is an old-style digital weather radar in the 1970s, began to be replaced by RDR-2000 in 1995. RDS-81 is a type of pulse-doppler digital radar, which could not only detect clouds and thunderstorm, but also could detect terrirans, and could be used to navigation. Transmitter Peak Power...



ww2aircraft.net




British Airways Concorde Supersonic jet historical manuals - AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC, for historical ref only:





British Airways Concorde Supersonic jet historical manuals - AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC


British Airways Concorde Supersonic jet public historical manuals - AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC, for historical ref only. Manuals includes many documents and many parts, to be updated in future days: Concorde Engine O593 maintenance manual and ipc is listed here: Rolls Royce Olympus 593 Engine...



ww2aircraft.net




Rolls Royce Olympus 593 Engine overhaul. Manual with ipc:





Rolls Royce Olympus 593 Engine Maint. Manual


. . . Greetings Guys Gals; Tonight's post is going to be the Rolls Royce 593. This is the engine that you would find in the British French Concord SST. Unfortunately she is no-longer flying. What a beautiful looking aircraft she is. .... Olympus 593 .... ...



ww2aircraft.net




DC-10 POH, SRM and NDT manuals, plus similar tonnage 767 system maintenance training manuals on public websites, and twin DC10 concept:





Retired DC-10 POH, SRM, NDT, Maintenance Fam manual, IPC, MD11 EAMM schemics, Retired Airbus A310 AMM, Retired Lockheed L1011 AMM, twin DC10 concept


DC-10-10 was a 1970s heavy jet, originally a medium-ranged jet, whose payload and range was approximately the same with Illyushin IL-76, but could carry 2-times more passengers than IL-76, and its machanical gauges are becoming out of date. DC-10 Airplane Characteristics[112] Variant -10 -30...



ww2aircraft.net




1970s Soviet IL76T Classic Civil Version with Low Bypass D30 AFM AMM SRM IPC production ended 1997, for historical ref only:





1970s Soviet IL76T Classic Civil Version with Low Bypass D30 AFM AMM SRM IPC production ended 1997, for historical ref only


IL-76T is a 1970s Soviet transport aircraft, with a MTOW of 190tons. IL-76T is a civilized version of IL-76, and it had removed all of the military equipment, and used for civil transportation. The Classic IL-76 equipped with low-bypass D30 engine in this thread, have been out of production...



ww2aircraft.net





BELL 206 L ambulance helicopter Manuals with engines - AFM-AMM(WDM in AMM)-SRM-IPC





BELL 206 L ambulance helicopter Manuals with engines - AFM-AMM(WDM in AMM)-SRM-IPC, plus public-distributed OH58AC helicopter AFM, AMM, IPC


Bell-206L jetranger is a one-ton helicopter, capable of carrying 5 people with 3 rows of seats, whose payload is 1750 lbs(794kg), and could be used as an ambulance. Initial version of Bell 206 has been researched before the War of Vietnam, and Bell 206L series had been produced since 1975, all...



ww2aircraft.net




Retired RQ-2A UAV Flight manual, plus drone UAV AFM,AMM&IPC:





Retired RQ-2A UAV Flight manual, plus drone UAV AFM,AMM&IPC


Retired RQ-2A UAV Flight manual, plus drone UAV FSQ-117 AFM,AMM&IPC, with Retired RQ2A flight manual in the first post. The manual could be found on public websites, now freely available in this post's attachment. Length: 4.3 m (14 ft) Wingspan: 5.151 m (16 ft 10.8 in) Height: 1.006 m (3 ft 3.6...



ww2aircraft.net




Defensive Missile Historical Public Manuals Thread:





Defensive Missile Public Historical Manuals Index Thread


Air Defensive Missle Historical publicly free manuals: MIM-3 and MIM-14 Nike long range anti-aircraft missle goverment public release manuals including ipc...



ww2aircraft.net




Anti-Aircraft Guns Manuals:





Anti-Aircraft Guns Manuals Index Thread


Anti-aircraft gun government-release publicly free manuals: WWII 20-mm Oerlikon Gun maintenance manual IPC range table and drawing including ammunition and mounts...



ww2aircraft.net




helmet aiming System manuals on AH-1 including maintenance manual and IPC - Government public release:





helmet aiming System manuals on AH-1 including maintenance manual and IPC - Government public release


helmet aiming System on AH-1S - Government public release manuals sorted out, INCLUDING wiring diagram and illustrated parts catalogue. Manuals all from liberatedmanuals.com



ww2aircraft.net




Martin Baker MK5 1950s ejection seat operator and maintenance manuals:





Martin Baker MK5 1950s ejection seat operator and maintenance manuals


Martin Baker MK5 1957 ejection seat operator and maintenance manuals, minimun ejection speed:90knots, minimum ejection height: 0. government approved public manuals.



ww2aircraft.net




Aircrew Parachute Landing Manual including Parachute Manuals and IPC:





Aircrew Parachute Landing Manual including Parachute Manuals and IPC


Aircrew Bailout Escape Parachute Landing Manual including Parachute Manuals and IPC, government release manuals, approved for public release.



ww2aircraft.net




Jet figher g-force suit military production standard and design manuals approved for public release:





Jet figher g-force suit military production standard and design manuals approved for public release


G-force suits are used on jet fighters and spacefrafts, making the drivers suitable for high-g maneuvers including ejection for lives. Government-release manuals, approved for public release. Shared with no profit.



ww2aircraft.net




Crew night-vision sight operator and maintenance manuals including ipc:





Crew night-vision sight operator and maintenance manuals including ipc


Crew night-vision sight operator and maintenance manuals including ipc. AN/VVS-2



ww2aircraft.net




Radar IFF Manuals Thread - from the first iff to modern civil iff:





Radar IFF Manuals Thread - from the very early iff to modern civil iff


The very early IFF system IFF-MK3 created by British in 1942, just a simple radar signal transmitter. range: radar observeable range; weight: 16lbs. These 2 pdf attachments were generated by Colin Hinson, from a Crown copyright document held at R.A.F. Henlow Signals Museum. It is presented here...



ww2aircraft.net




1970s Early Digital Weather Radar AlliedSignal RDS81 Historical Operator, Install and Maintenance Manual including wiring diagram:





1970s Early Digital Weather Radar AlliedSignal RDS81 Historical Operator, Install and Maintenance Manual including wiring diagram


RDS-81 is an old-style digital weather radar in the 1970s, began to be replaced by RDR-2000 in 1995. RDS-81 is a type of pulse-doppler digital radar, which could not only detect clouds and thunderstorm, but also could detect terrirans, and could be used to navigation. Transmitter Peak Power...



ww2aircraft.net




Traditional modular radar tech manuals thread:





Comprehensive Radar Historical tech manuals Index and textbooks thread


Here're public released early radar regarding air manuals on public websites: Blunham Village Web Site's radar manuals varying from British WWII AA radar to Early waring radar to Air-search radar used on early Vulcan: https://www.blunham.com/Radar/ Foundation for German communication and...



ww2aircraft.net




Rolls-Royce Spey MK202 Turbofan Afterburner jet and P&W J79 Afterburner Tuobojet engine manuals:





1961 GE J79 Afterburner Turbojet engine maintenance manuals + illustrated Parts Catalogue(IPC) and Rolls-Royce Spey MK202 Turbofan Afterburner jet


Rolls-Royce Spey were used on TRIDENT Jets, and Spey MK202 Turbofan jet is a jet used on F-4K English edition, which lengthened the range of F-4K, and enhanced F-4K's low speed and altitude performance. General specs: Type: Low bypass turbofan Length: 204.9 in (5204.4 mm) Diameter: 43.0 in...



ww2aircraft.net




*Learjet 35 AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC manuals, for non-profitable historical ref only :*





Learjet 35 Long Range Jet Air Ambulance AFM, AMM, WDM, SRM, IPC manuals


Learjet 35/36 is a series of traditional Learjet which had its first flight in 1974, and ended production in 1994 arrording to wikipedia. In 2021, the owner of Learjet, Bombardier, aiming at making more money, claimed to end all of the production of Learjet aircrafts. General Specs: Crew: 2...



ww2aircraft.net




GE CF-700 18kN turbofan engine maintenance manual and illustrated parts catalogue:





GE CF-700 18kN turbofan engine maintenance manual and illustrated parts catalogue


GE CF-700 18kN turbofan engine maintenance manual and illustrated parts catalogue on public websites, whose thrust was capable for Learjet 35 jet. General Characteristics: Length: 75.5 in (1,918 mm) Diameter: 33 in (838 mm) Dry weight: 735 lb (333.4 kg) with optional thrust reverser Compressor...



ww2aircraft.net




For modern autopilot manual,
Modern Century 3 Autopilot operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram:





Modern Century 3 Autopilot operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram


Modern Century 3 Autopilot operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram, publicly shared on Beechcraft Bonanza owners' website. Please download the following 5 pdf attachments:



ww2aircraft.net




\
Retired sperry SPZ-412 Helicopter Autopilot system Maintenance Manual including logical and wiring diagram 1981:





Retired sperry SPZ-412 Helicopter Autopilot system Maintenance Manual including logical and wiring diagram 1981


Retired SPZ-412 Helicopter Autopilot system Maintenance Manual including logical and wiring diagram 1981. The autopilot system has been replaced by Honeywell SPZ-7000 series in recent years. system weight:



ww2aircraft.net




For basic machanical gauge manuals, refer to:
Aviation Machenical Gauges Maintenance Manuals:





Aviation Machenical Gauges Maintenance Manuals


Basic gauge maintenance manuals, airspeed indicator, vsi indicator(In 1st pdf attachment), attitude gauge, altittude gauges, fuel content gauge maintenance manual, compass. For navigation gauge manuals, refer to: Long Range Navigation Equipment - Star-light, LORAN, TACAN, and ADF public...



ww2aircraft.net




For Soviet Union tank basic manuals and chasis manuals, please refer to, adding English compatible retired Chieftain and retired Challenger 1 tank 1980s unclassified manuals for reference:
Publicly available Soviet Union Tank Manuals and drawings Thread - T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tanks including Tank chasis and guns:





Publicly available Soviet Union Tank Manuals and drawings Thread - T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tanks including Tank chasis and guns


In this thread I would post the public available soviet tank manuals, The thread will include: Soviet T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tank public-available manuals, adding English compatible retired Chieftain and retired Challenger 1 tank 1980s unclassified manuals for reference...



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 18, 2022)

Naval Aircrafts on Aircraft Carrier Basic Repairer, Landing Officer and other service staffs' Manuals were beyond secret-keeping time, and approved for public release by the navy(LSO-NATOPS-MAY09 ON https://info.publicintelligence.net/LSO-NATOPS-MAY09.pdf ):

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 18, 2022)

NEETS are naval electrical basic theory manuals, approved for public release:
NEETS manuals are in this folder:





NEETS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





There're 5 manuals:





NEETS-v01-Intro.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









NEETS-v02-AC.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









NEETS-v03-Circuits.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









NEETS-v04-Conductors.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









NEETS-v05-Motors.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








NEETS-v01-Intro


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












NEETS-v02-AC


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












NEETS-v03-Circuits


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












NEETS-v04-Conductors


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












NEETS-v05-Motors


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Army Aircraft damage basic repair manual, approved for public release:





TM-5-3835-222-BD.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









AirForceNavyGeneralManualforStructuralRepair.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









NAVEDTRA-14327-US-Navy-course-Aviation-Structural-Mechanic-E.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









afi21-101_accsup.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-328-23.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-335-23.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate links:








TM-5-3835-222-BD


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












AirForceNavyGeneralManualforStructuralRepair


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












NAVEDTRA-14327-US-Navy-course-Aviation-Structural-Mechanic-E


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












afi21-101_accsup


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-328-23


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-335-23


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Army basic aircraft electronic maintenance manuals, distribution is unlimited:





TM-1-1500-323-24-1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-323-24-2_PRINTED.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-323-24-3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-323-24-4.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate links:








TM-1-1500-323-24-1


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-323-24-2_PRINTED


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-344-23-3


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-344-23-4


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Army basic aircraft CORROSIONCONTROL manuals, distribution is unlimited:





TM-1-1500-344-23-1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-344-23-2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-344-23-3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-344-23-4.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate links:








TM-1-1500-344-23-1


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-344-23-2


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-344-23-3


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-344-23-4


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com





Another set of Army Basic Aircraft repair manual series were beyond secret-keeping period, and approved for public use:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Aug 27, 2022)

m13katyusa2020 said:


> NEETS are naval electrical basic theory manuals, approved for public release:
> NEETS manuals are in this folder:
> 
> 
> ...


Update:

Army Basic Aircraft repair manual series were beyond secret-keeping period, and approved for public use:
The complete Folder is here:





BASICREPAIR-PUBLIC-MANUALS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Basic manuals here, approved for public release:





TM-1-1500-204-23-1.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-2.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-3.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-4.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-5.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-6.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-7.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-8.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-9.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-1-1500-204-23-10.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









navair-01-1a-16.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









navair-01-1a-20.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









NAVAIR-04-10-506.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link




alternate links:








TM-1-1500-204-23-1


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-2


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-3


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-4


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-5


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-6


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-7


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-8


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-9


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












TM-1-1500-204-23-10


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












navair-01-1a-16


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












navair-01-1a-20


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com












NAVAIR-04-10-506


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 15, 2022)

m13katyusa2020 said:


> Update:
> 
> Army Basic Aircraft repair manual series were beyond secret-keeping period, and approved for public use:
> The complete Folder is here:
> ...


Addon: Public Plane-repair tool manuals in this folder:








TOOL_for_plane_repair - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com




or here:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com






Among them, lathe public manuals are in this folder:





LATHE - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





1950s post WWII hydraulic press public manuals here:





MULTIPRESS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





1950s post WWII index table public manuals here:





INDEXTABLE - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public Drillpress manuals in this folder:





DRILLPRESS - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public saw manuals in this folder:





saw - Shared with pCloud


Keep all your files safe, access them on any device you own and share with just the right people. Create a free pCloud account!




u.pcloud.link




alternate link:








MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com





another alternate link with access code 1234





百度网盘 请输入提取码


百度网盘为您提供文件的网络备份、同步和分享服务。空间大、速度快、安全稳固，支持教育网加速，支持手机端。注册使用百度网盘即可享受免费存储空间




pan.baidu.com





Public forge-and-helmet manuals:





TM5-4170.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-3416-225-12.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









TM-9-4940-539-14-and-P.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









EngineeringDesignHandbook.MACHANICAL-SYSTEM-computerdesign.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link






FANTASTIC EBOOKS WITH NO REPRODUCTION-FORBIDDEN STATEMENT:





gregor.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









MPP_AUG-08.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link









Design-and-Mfg-of-Hydraulic-Presses.pdf - Shared with pCloud


Keep, share and access your files whenever you need from wherever you are. Create a free pCloud account and make your life easier.




u.pcloud.link






*Disclaimer: These items are shared for reference, sharing for non-profitable use only.
This manuals and blueprints are not meant to be used for current update material for certification / repair, but make an excellent reference for the scholar, collector, modeler or aircraft buffs .... For proprietary reasons we generally only provide manuals on long-time out-of-production Aircraft / Engines / Helicopter. The information is for reference only and we do not guarantee the accuracy or currency of any manuals.*

Reference herein to any specific commercial products by trade name, trademark, manufacturer, or otherwise, is not meant to imply or suggest any endorsement by, or affiliation with that manufacturer or supplier. All trade names, trademarks and manufacturer names are the property of their respective owners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (Nov 27, 2022)

Mcdonnell F-4 AFM, SRM, General maintenance manual(AMM), production general parts manual, SAC, Plus F3H IPC, Plus GE F111 AFM, Structural report:





Mcdonnell F-4 AFM, SRM, General maintenance manual(AMM), IPC, production general parts manual, SAC, Plus F3H IPC, Plus GE F111 AFM, Structural report


After many years of the retirement and out-of-date of F-4, as well as the breakdown of Mcdonnell Douglas company, many old documents for many years have been shown publicly. They're in this folder: https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?code=kZKX5BVZKVnPkWyYWWp05Ny6zkoxzbnRN5Sy or here...



ww2aircraft.net





North American F-100 AFM+AMM+SRM, plus F-86 AFM+AMM+SRM+IPC:





North American F-100 AFM+AMM+SRM+IPC, plus F-86 AFM+AMM+SRM+IPC


F-100 was the first US servicable Supersonic plane. F-100 AFM pdf: https://u.pcloud.link/publink/show?code=XZq4w2VZyuDpdKCO1nQ7m7NjbeOD7jJHHMeV alternate link: https://www.mediafire.com/file/f7xcvs48m2r3id5/North_American_F-100DIFI_Flight_Manual.pdf/file alternate link with access code 1234...



ww2aircraft.net





Nice site with DHC Chipmunk manuals:





Nice site with DHC Chipmunk manuals


Hello I was just right now searching for any details about the Chipmunk, then I "stumbled" on this site. Documents | Chipmunk G-ATVF I hope it's useful. Have a nice week.



ww2aircraft.net







For public early satellite launcher manuals, refer to:
Public available WWII V2 and Soviet 9K72 short-range rocket operation and maintenance manuals:





Public available WWII V2 and Soviet 9K72, US redstone short-range rocket, Vanguard satellite launcher operation and maintenance manuals


V2 rocket is a WWII short-range rocket, the first FUNCTIONAL large liquid rocket, which is regarded as the ancestor of modern space tech. Specifications Mass 12,500 kg (27,600 lb) Length 14 m (45 ft 11 in) Diameter 1.65 m (5 ft 5 in) Warhead 1,000 kg (2,200 lb); Amatol (explosive weight: 910...



ww2aircraft.net





EARLY Titan and atlas satellite-launcher public operator manuals, plus 1990s Long March 2 and 3 rocket export version satellite user's manuals:





EARLY Titan and atlas satellite-launcher public operator manuals, plus 1990s Long March 2 and 3 rocket export version satellite user's manuals


In this thread, there'll be Public EARLY Titan and atlas satellite-launcher operator and launcher manuals, plus 1990s Long March 2 and 3 rocket export version satellite user's manuals. Public atlas rocket manuals are in the 1st post of this thread. Atlas was the first us long-range rocket, it...



ww2aircraft.net





For more interesting post WWII jets, helicopters, turboshaft planes and UAV manuals, refer to: Manual Index - Post WW2
For more interesting public jet and turboshaft manuals, refer to: Engine Index
For basic aircraft metal materials, refer to Basic Aircraft materials chemical composition, treatment and properties free books and manuals thread.
For propeller manuals, refer to _Propeller_ documents.
For piston engine accessories manuals, refer to Piston engine spark, electronic motor, carburetor, and other mechanical accessories manuals.
For radar manuals, refer to Traditional modular radar tech manuals thread.
For Anti-air gun manuals, refer to Anti-Aircraft Guns Manuals Thread.
For Anti-aircraft missle manuals, refer to Air Defensive Missile Historical Manuals Thread.
For Air-to-ground attack weapons manual, refer to Air to ground attack weapon and aiming system operator and maintenance manuals index.
For public small arm manuals, refer to Weapons, gear and such.
For navigation basic equip manuals, refer to Long Range Navigation Equipment - Star-light, LORAN, TACAN, and ADF public available Tech Manuals on C-141.
For post WWII flight control theory manuals, refer to Public released post WWII Flight control and electronics general system manuals.
For deep space electronic-generation manuals, refer to Public Aerospace electronic-generating equip: Aerospace Nuclear generator manuals and related electricity public manuals.
For accessory manuals, refer to the followings:
Fuel Tank Inert Tech theory manual and Patent Manuals
Aviation Machenical Gauges Maintenance Manuals
British Instrument documents
Early aviation computers manuals, including L-304, used on E-2A Hawkeye
Retired sperry SPZ-412 Helicopter Autopilot system Maintenance Manual including logical and wiring diagram 1981
Modern Century 3 Autopilot operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram
B52H 1990s Old-styled Electronic countermeasure operator government manuals - shared for hobby
Honeywell Jet and turbine helicopter 60KVA APU&GPU with turbine engine mm & ipc - Approved for public release, distribution is unlimited
Directional Gyro Indicator instrument manual 1946
For communication basic manuals, refer to the followings:
F-86's RADIO set AN/ARC-3 service manual including wiring diagram 1955
Vietnam era AN_PRC-77 soilder's old modular radio speaker - RadioNerds public reference manuals- operator's maintenance manual as well as wdm and ipc
VIC-1 including earphone and controller om&repair manual(including wdm) as well as ipc - government public release
Digitalized Aircraft radio ARC-201 operator and maintenance manual including wiring diagram and ipc - government public release
For aircrew equip basic manuals, refer to the followings:
Aircrew life saving and escape systems manuals
Aircrew Parachute Landing Manual including Parachute Manuals and IPC
helmet aiming System manuals on AH-1 including maintenance manual and IPC - Government public release
Crew night-vision sight operator and maintenance manuals including ipc
For airplane basic data manuals, refer to:
NACA 1950s Airfoil Design Manuals with detailed formula and diagrams
Modern Jet Fight public-availble Tactical Manuals


----------

